
Amazon’s Latest Market Disruption: 1.7M Free Bananas - deegles
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazons-latest-market-disruption-1-7-million-free-bananas-1495463629
======
metilda
Seems more like dumping goods to me, admittedly the only places with well
priced bananas in Seattle are the Asian markets and a few fruit stands, the
Kroger brands (QFC, Fred Meyers) and Cerebrus Capital brands (Safeway,
Albertsons) move 90% of the volume in the grocery industry in Seattle, leaving
the small independents, Metropolitan Market, PCC, and Whole Foods with a very
small sliver of the market.

I don't see how Amazon even with Whole Foods could compete in the PNW, Amazon
Fresh volume is waaay down in Seattle from what it was at the turn of the
decade (super popular back then), and in other regions there is a dominate
retailer like HEB or Lowes that literally owns the market and has stores so
close together that they cannabalize their fellow stores volume, preventing
proper competition (see Randalls trying to fight HEB in Austin, TX).

